# Tokay gecko care sheet



## ScorpDude (Jul 9, 2011)

A friend of mine wrote this to me. Its pretty comprehensive (read: long) and I hope it'll be of use to some folk.

Thoughts and feedback would be much appreciated 

http://www.reptileexpert.org/tokay-gecko-care/


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 13, 2011)

Tokays can be slightly demonic! hahaha theyre pretty aggressive  they get to be huuuuge though! I think theyre the biggest gecko in the world right...?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 13, 2011)

3ntomology said:


> Tokays can be slightly demonic! hahaha theyre pretty aggressive  they get to be huuuuge though! I think theyre the biggest gecko in the world right...?


As stated in the first paragraph of the article, "the tokay gecko is the second largest gecko in the world second to the New Caledonian Giant Gecko (_Rhacodactylus leachianus_)."

And that was a pretty good read! I'm gonna keep an eye out for some CB tokays at the next few reptile shows I go to!


----------



## Ben Oliver (Jul 13, 2011)

*tokay geckos*



Endagr8 said:


> As stated in the first paragraph of the article, "the tokay gecko is the second largest gecko in the world second to the New Caledonian Giant Gecko (_Rhacodactylus leachianus_)."
> 
> And that was a pretty good read! I'm gonna keep an eye out for some CB tokays at the next few reptile shows I go to!


not to nit pick but not all tokays are aggressive i have 4 of them and 2 are super sweet to where you can hand feed them. and the other 2 are true tokay geckos bite and hang on. tokays are still one of the coolest geckos around.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 14, 2011)

(Gracelessly sliding over into curmudgeon mode)

Spoken like a bunch of people whose home and surroundings aren't up to their eyeballs in gorking bellowing waddling Tokays. :barf:


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 15, 2011)

benoliver said:


> not to nit pick but not all tokays are aggressive i have 4 of them and 2 are super sweet to where you can hand feed them. and the other 2 are true tokay geckos bite and hang on. tokays are still one of the coolest geckos around.


I've heard of some nice WC ones, but I'd prefer raising a CB baby to watch it grow, develop a good disposition, and prevent the capture and sale of another WC animal. Just curious, are the bites painful?


The Snark said:


> (Gracelessly sliding over into curmudgeon mode)
> 
> Spoken like a bunch of people whose home and surroundings aren't up to their eyeballs in gorking bellowing waddling Tokays. :barf:


Isn't it peculiar how little interest we often take in the animals in our own backyard, but at the same time dream of keeping animals from someone else's?


----------



## pavel (Jul 15, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> ... but I'd prefer raising a CB baby to watch it grow, develop a good disposition, ... Just curious, are the bites painful?


While never having had one myself, my understanding is starting with a CB baby will not have much if any impact towards it developing a "good disposition".  Talking to guys who have had them or worked with them in petshops, I got the impression that Tokays are the gecko version of an OBT. 

As for the painful bite question, those same folks answered "hell, yes" w/o hesitation to that Q.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 16, 2011)

*Tokay Vs. ME.*

Tokay 1... Me 0

Male. Appr 10-11inches and very chunky





WIsh they were much more chill, this was a sick, wc specimen (1m, 2f) i tried to breed... but he is the only one who thrived in captivity... 
and this is what he did when i rehomed him into a 24x24x24 house.... i usually throw a hand towel over him and grab him but this day.. i had a little too much to drink and got brave.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bazzgazm said:


> i usually throw a hand towel over him and grab him but this day.. i had a little too much to drink and got brave.


Ouch! 

These guys are getting more and more appealing to me. I'm up for the challenge. I'm thinking if I can get a CB baby, I can at least get accustomed to their bites gradually if it doesn't take well to handling.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 18, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> I've heard of some nice WC ones, but I'd prefer raising a CB baby to watch it grow, develop a good disposition, and prevent the capture and sale of another WC animal. Just curious, are the bites painful?
> 
> Isn't it peculiar how little interest we often take in the animals in our own backyard, but at the same time dream of keeping animals from someone else's?


It often happens that way. I was fascinated by Tokays at one time and still appreciate them as beautiful extremely capable predators. I can live without the mating calls in our attic loud enough to wake me up and the occasional battle royal upstairs as one goes head to head with a squirrel. The reptile will take on even an adult squirrel though it usually loses it's victim. That almost inevitably means maimed and crippled  squirrels until they eventually are too banged up to put up a good fight and get shredded. Thus the battles upstairs are pretty bloody affairs and there usually are bits of fur and bones strewn about I have to clean up.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> These guys are getting more and more appealing to me. I'm up for the challenge. I'm thinking if I can get a CB baby, I can at least get accustomed to their bites gradually if it doesn't take well to handling.


i used to keep a nice trio. awesome lizards with easy care. 
you'll be very happy if you decide to give them a try.




moose


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 20, 2011)

i think lance portal sometimes has CBB and the gecko forums are sure to produce them once in a while.

Prices are a bit higher.. CBB go from 35-50$


I thought about the CBB but then i wanted to see if i could get a trio breeding.. 

Next for me will be CBB for sure. much less stressed.


----------



## felmor (Jul 22, 2011)

3ntomology said:


> Tokays can be slightly demonic! hahaha theyre pretty aggressive  they get to be huuuuge though! I think theyre the biggest gecko in the world right...?


yeah they are. But once you tamed them, reward is worth all the pain.

http://pep9.nstars.org/t105-tokay-gecko-caresheet

take a look of the post of Menkaixer


----------

